# 2000 Maxima Rough Idle



## MNJAYHAWK (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a question about a rough idle on my 2000 Maxima. I went on a short road trip recently and the car performed perfectly until I got to my destination off the interstate and I noticed that it was idling rough. I put it in neutral and the idle would go up and down constantly and when I would put it back in gear you could feel the car trying to pull forward. I parked the car for the night and started it up; worked fine.

I drove back home and again the car was idling rough and would stay at high level rpm's in neutral or park even when driven for just a few blocks.

After some investigation I think it could either possibly be my Mass Air Flow sensor needing to be cleaned/replaced or my idle air control valve needing to be replaced? Any ideas on the situation? Can an idle air control valve even be cleaned? Not quite sure which is the culprit that would cause this up and down idle and high idle?

Any feedback would help! Thanks!

:wtf:


----------



## robo_geek (Feb 13, 2009)

Check the wiring harness for the IACV, because these tend to melt. My guess is that you've got a wire that's melting onto something and shorting.

Borrow a code scanner tool....I would be surprised if there were not some codes set.


----------



## JimOrlando (May 18, 2010)

I have a 2000 maxima, replaced the mass airflow sensor due to rough idle condition. Since then, replaced the rear o2 sensor and as part of that repair, my mechanic had to have the nissan dealer reboot or put a software patch on the engine control module as part of the rear o2 replacement. The dealer charged $99 for that.

My mechanic found a rich running condition before I picked up the car. He removed the idle air control and cleaned that, and removed the engine control module, and discovered evidence of a fire within it. Somehow, the car ran fine inspite of a that failure within the ECM.


----------

